# Any AR-15 owners out there?



## Jim (Nov 11, 2009)

Thinking of buying/building one. I get this urge every now and then but I am joining a range in January and would love to have a new toy.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

ive kept up with a few peoples builds on xdtalk. if i had the cash i'd opt to build one instead of buying

my old ladys dad has a pretty sweet ar with about every gadget you can put on it. what a fun gun to shoot

i think you need to wip out the ole credit card and quit thinkin about it!


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2009)

Like this? :LOL2: 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim said:


> Like this? :LOL2: 8)



The ultimate wannabe machine


I've shot a couple that belong to my parent's police department... hell of a lot of fun


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 11, 2009)

AR's are nice weapons, I have one myself, but I don't know for how much longer (looking to sell). The AR can fire the 5.56 nato or the .223 round. We carry Mini-14's chambered for the .223 and found that a rifle chambered for .223 should not fire the 5.56. The 5.56 is a slightly hotter round and may damage the weapon. I've got a few bells and whisltes on mine, but nothing special. Bushmaster make a nice reasonalbly priced rifle.


----------



## switchback (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought a stripped lower but haven't built it yet. Had to have a new shotgun first :mrgreen: . Want to build it before to long.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't have one.... but I want one.

I should have cashed out the stock bonus that my company gave me after emerging from bankruptcy and bought one. The stock price went back in the crapper 2 weeks after issue but the price of a good AR sure hasn't.


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 13, 2009)

:shock: :shock: Who you going after with that, Jim?


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> :shock: :shock: Who you going after with that, Jim?



Pumpkins, paper targets...you know......... 8)


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a DPMS M4. My sons(both marines)said it is identical to there service models except for that MAGIC selector. Many years ago I was familiar with the M16 we had on ship but the M4 is much better. Of course we still had M14's and 1911's plus 2 Thompson 45's.



Frank


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 22, 2009)

I finally broke down and bought one a few years back. I bought a RRA assembled lower and then bought a 5.56 upper, 6mm-223 upper and then finally a .300 Whisper upper. I am a reloader and roll my own using once fired military brass and had the chambers on the latter two cut accordingly by a gunsmith.

If building one or buying one pay particular attention to detail on the type of chamber you have. If its .223 use ammo marked .223. Chambers cut to 5.56 specs can fire 5.56 or .223 ammo although this is hard on the .223 brass and will significantly shorten its life span if you reload. The issue at work here is not so much the ammo is loaded hotter but the fact that the specs for the 5.56 call for a slightly larger chamber demesion due to the thicker mil-spec brass called for by the military. These chambers are also slightly more generous in fit as military hardware is expected to be used in rough and dirty battle conditions. Firing the 5.56 in the slightly tighter .223 chambered guns will result in higher working pressures which is hard on the gun and the higher pressures might become elevated enough to cuase a serious hazard to the user due to catastrophic receiver/chamber failure. RRA uses what I believe they refer to as a Wyld chamber which is supposed to make it safe to fire either or as its cut to generous size for the .223 but slightly snug on the 5.56, although having an extensive back ground in small arms and explosives I am not drinking the kool aid as of yet on that concept. 

Also look at the rifling rate. For bullets lighter than 52 grs I would stick to 1-12. 1-10 to 1-9 will do a fairly good job of stabilizing copper/lead constructed projectiles from 52-62 grains. Such rifling may not stabilize lighter but longer for caliber monolithic projectiles in these weights when using such bullets as Barns X or Swift Sirocco. 1-8 should handle the lighter monolithics and copper/lead bullets as heavy as 69 grs. For bullets beyond that weight or heavier monolithics a 1-7 or 1-6 may be required to properly stabilize the bullet. 

I would also consider a Chromed chamber and bore if available as it will make for a more reliable operating gun and one that can more easily be cleaned at the end of the day. This option when available usually cost very little more and is well worth the expediture of fun dollars. 

If you got long arms and deep pockets there are a few AR manufactures out there making gas piston gun as opposed to the far more common and mil-spec guns using the gas operated system. These guns are super sweet, reliable and run much cooler but I cant justify that sort of expense unless I am Spec-Ops or SWAT and make my living going into combat every day.

just some food for thought...


----------

